# Canon EOS 1D Mark II N Battery problem?



## Pav10566 (Feb 28, 2014)

Greetings fellow photographers, has anyone experienced the "haunted" battery NP E3 battery of the EOS 1D series? Fully loaded battery and after several pictures it suddenly shuts the camera, no juice, everything dead...press the shutter again and its back to normal. One moment it shows that the battery is full, you take a picture and it then shows that the battery is almost empty or flashing. Funny thing as well, inside the house all okay...and outside it plays up. Battery has been "refreshed" several times as well but no improvement. The camera on the DC outlet works flawlessly....but I'm not going to walk around with a 20km extension lead of course. I ordered a third party battery but was curious to hear other users opinions and whetehr anyone had experienced the same phenomenon.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 28, 2014)

Sounds like you may a have a problem with the contacts of the battery


----------



## Dao (Feb 28, 2014)

I am not 100% sure if that is the case here, but I think the battery for the ID II N is Ni-MH type battery instead of the Li-ION type you find in most of the newer camera or higher end portable electronics.  And if the Ni-MH battery was over discharged, it may have some permanent damage.


----------



## nikolay78 (Mar 1, 2014)

Battery lost its capacity





&#1057;&#1082;&#1072;&#1095;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1096;&#1072;&#1073;&#1083;&#1086;&#1085;&#1099; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1092;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1096;&#1086;&#1087;&#1072;​


----------



## Pav10566 (Mar 2, 2014)

So is there no one out there who has a EOS 1D mark II N or similar using a NP E3 battery that experienced the same thing?


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 5, 2014)

You need a new battery.....


----------



## Pav10566 (Mar 8, 2014)

Voilà, the problem is solved with a new battery indeed .... those NiMH batteries have thus limited life span


----------



## usayit (Mar 8, 2014)

Pav10566 said:


> Voilà, the problem is solved with a new battery indeed .... those NiMH batteries have thus limited life span



Great!   The NiMH batteries were the worst thing about shooting the 1dMarkII.   Fortunately, a healthy battery can last a long day of shooting with no problems.


----------



## Pav10566 (Mar 8, 2014)

usayit said:


> Pav10566 said:
> 
> 
> > Voilà, the problem is solved with a new battery indeed .... those NiMH batteries have thus limited life span
> ...



You hit the nail!  It's a shame that Canon (or a third party) never thought about designing some sort of a battery pack with regular rechargeable AA batteries such as the ones used in battery grips for example. Nikon has some sort of a pack for their high end camera's


----------

